# What's with all the dnp



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

So about 3 months ago i started training etc and i can now see my abs coming through and i'm seeing all these dnp posts and people are dropping like a stone a week dafuq :confused1: is this for real ? like i'm ****ing confused someone enlighten me as i'm jelly


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Been around for years


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Summers coming in and it currently seems the in thing.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Dnp aint nuttin 2 fok with.

I personally wouldnt run it as im scared of it but if you do i advise to learn everything about it b4hand


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

OP...think of the discomfort a person goes through cutting for a comp over the space of maybe as much as 2-3 months, then condense that discomfort into 2 weeks and youll get an idea of what it must be like to run DNP.

Not decrying DNP as Ive never used it, Ive been tempted, but if you read up from people who've used it it's no walk in the park despite how effective it is meant to be.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

In all honesty, you'd have to be an idiot to die from DNP. Use a reputable lab and know what your doing and you'll be fine. You dont have to be an expert to run it.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

People don't learn though, I've seen recently with threads like haven't felt it in the first four days so I've doubled the dose, obviously not done their research and seen that it builds up over time, yeah I'll just jump from 125 to 250 and then jump again to 500, it's how part get hurt with this stuff through carelessness and stupidity.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

havering said:


> People don't learn though, I've seen recently with threads like haven't felt it in the first four days so I've doubled the dose, obviously not done their research and seen that it builds up over time, yeah I'll just jump from 125 to 250 and then jump again to 500, it's how part get hurt with this stuff through carelessness and stupidity.


Not on this forum I don't think, maybe another you mean. Everyone on here who looks for advice is told time and time again to wait 5 days or more, preferably a week before upping the dose. And I've not seen many people ignore that, apart from that odd one who comes on here mid way through a cycle looking for help and hasn't even been on this board a day.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> Not on this forum I don't think, maybe another you mean. Everyone on here who looks for advice is told time and time again to wait 5 days or more, preferably a week before upping the dose. And I've not seen many people ignore that, apart from that odd one who comes on here mid way through a cycle looking for help and hasn't even been on this board a day.


Thankfully on here most people research it well and get good advice and funkdocta is a fountain of knowledge.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

dont take the numbers of ppl using it as a scale fo how easily done it is, alot fo ppl will take ti, then avoid it for ever from not been able to handle it."quick fix" is normally tagged witht he word easy, but not in this case and its funny to see people suffer from not knowing 

alot of weight in glycogen on dnp though, so dont listen to these ppl who scream results in 4 days, they havent really lost much, 7 days then you get the real fat burning when the glycogen is no longer in reserve tp be used


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Josh Heslop said:


> dont take the numbers of ppl using it as a scale fo how easily done it is, alot fo ppl will take ti, then avoid it for ever from not been able to handle it."quick fix" is normally tagged witht he word easy, but not in this case and its funny to see people suffer from not knowing
> 
> alot of weight in glycogen on dnp though, so dont listen to these ppl who scream results in 4 days, they havent really lost much, 7 days then you get the real fat burning when the glycogen is no longer in reserve tp be used


Is there anyway of knowing when your glycogen is fully depleted? Like lethargic, no energy etc?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Is there anyway of knowing when your glycogen is fully depleted? Like lethargic, no energy etc?


well its never fully gone or you wouldnt be able to move, but smaller softer muscles all round are a good sign. imagine how a fat guy feels getting up from the sofa, thats how i feel typically with it


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Josh Heslop said:


> well its never fully gone or you wouldnt be able to move, but smaller softer muscles all round are a good sign. imagine how a fat guy feels getting up from the sofa, thats how i feel typically with it


Ah right. My glycogen must be NEAR depleted then. Its a major ask of my legs to get up from my office desk to walk to the printer!


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah DNP is great for me at 125mg. Anything more, and it's pure hell. So definately cant do any inferno cycles.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> OP...think of the discomfort a person goes through cutting for a comp over the space of maybe as much as 2-3 months, then condense that discomfort into 2 weeks and youll get an idea of what it must be like to run DNP.
> 
> Not decrying DNP as Ive never used it, Ive been tempted, but if you read up from people who've used it it's no walk in the park despite how effective it is meant to be.


The only pain with DNP is the fcking sweating... It ok for a few says then you just wish it would end. Its like a constant cold sweat as you dont actually feel like your temp as gone up... you just drip buckets of sweat. Especially wherever you skin is touching something.

The loss of glycogen is manageable and the lethargy only really kicks in after a couple of weeks.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> The only pain with DNP is the fcking sweating... It ok for a few says then you just wish it would end. Its like a constant cold sweat as you dont actually feel like your temp as gone up... you just drip buckets of sweat. Especially wherever you skin is touching something.
> 
> The loss of glycogen is manageable and the lethargy only really kicks in after a couple of weeks.


Well I sweat but also feel like I'm in the carribbean. Fan is neccaesary!! Its sunny outside now so its like being in spain to me


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

It's why me for when take it, it has to be at night, sweating through the night>looking really dodgy at work and during the day


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

havering said:


> It's why me for when take it, it has to be at night, sweating through the night>looking really dodgy at work and during the day


Dude...its 24/7...not on and off throughtout the day...


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Dude...its 24/7...not on and off throughtout the day...


If you take it at night, I found I did the majority of the sweating during the night, woke up with bed stuff soaking, during the day fresh air, it's not so bad.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> Dude...its 24/7...not on and off throughtout the day...


it does tend to peak after u take it though, if i do eod i feel it for about the first 10 hours after taking it then i dont feel much really for the next day and half till i take next dose. best way to run it imo. u barely feel much heat, u can sh1t relatively normally. results arent as extreme but still massively better than heart destroying clen n stims lol


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> Well I sweat but also feel like I'm in the carribbean. Fan is neccaesary!! Its sunny outside now so its like being in spain to me


Yeah its weird, if you touch your skin where you are sweating though its clammy like a cold sweat. Like if you feel your forehead its not like you have a fever. You feel internally hot though.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Yeah its weird, if you touch your skin where you are sweating though its clammy like a cold sweat. Like if you feel your forehead its not like you have a fever. You feel internally hot though.


i think its a good think to be hot in the house at least, the heating if off, its 12.3 degrees and you just sit and be cosy


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Yeah its weird, if you touch your skin where you are sweating though its clammy like a cold sweat. Like if you feel your forehead its not like you have a fever. You feel internally hot though.


Yeah I hear ya there. Constantly asking the mrs if i have a hot head and shes says im fine lol, but dripping!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> Dude...its 24/7...not on and off throughtout the day...


Much worse for the first few hours after taking it


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Much worse for the first few hours after taking it


Ah, didn't know that, thought it was an ongoing thing, cheers Gman. Timing important so..cheers lads.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> Ah, didn't know that, thought it was an ongoing thing, cheers Gman. Timing important so..cheers lads.


You still know your on it 24/7, but after taking your dose then you find it hits you a bit worse for the first 4-5hrs and then gets a 'little' bit more comfortable


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

When i ran dnp last year we hit a 90f heat wave. That was fun lol. Still done 3 weeks mind you.


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

A lot of input here good read cheers guys


----------

